# Trying to achieve a 400-500hp daily 5.7 Gto.



## 04Gto_573 (May 20, 2013)

Car: 2004 Gto Ls1 6spd

Current upgrades: no name exhaust, K&N intake system

Need help with:
**finding good aftermarket parts websites
**looking for recommendations for CAMS, INTAKE, HEADERS, EXHAUST...and any supporting mods that have/need to go with the previously stated upgrades. Once finished I will have it dynoed and tuned.

Info:
Hi everyone, I'm new to Ls motors and Gto's. My goal is a reliable daily driver with between 400-500 rwhp.

Question:
Is my goal possible??

**I'm looking to buy the previous stated upgrades, so please assist me with some good websites and some recommendations on certain cam, exhaust, intake, and headers that will help me obtain my goal with the information I've provided. Thank you and I look forward to your comments.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's very possible but not cheap. LT headers, good cam, heads, FAST manifold, TB, 100mm MAF or SD tune, injectors.

I'm near mid 400s with my LS1
Mods:
SvedeSpeed OTR CAI 
Nick Williams 102mm TB
FAST 102mm manifold
Ported 243 heads
Street Sweeper HT cam
Lunati link bar lifters, dual valve springs, etc
Comp Cam trunnion upgrade
SLP LTs
!cats
Borla Pro XS mufflers and Pypes X pipe
42# Ford Greentop injectors
SLP underdrive pulley
SD tuned

I've also done full drive train (clutch, driveshaft, axles, stubs, etc) and suspension to support the power.


----------



## 04Gto_573 (May 20, 2013)

Oh ok, thank you. I'm going to research and price check some of these parts. Do you recommend any websites or places to buy the parts? So your heads are aftermarket? Or just stock ported and polished heads? What are the specs on your cam, did you have to install the lifters and the valve springs to support your cam?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I did all the work myself including the tuning. I picked up a set of stock 243 heads from a low mileage 05 GTO and had a budget CNC port job done on them as well as milling .025". The cam is a 228/232 .612/.600 111 LSA. Very drive-able with a fat torque band.

The cam (and he does awesome head work too) was Ed Curtis' at FlowTech Inductions. He custom grinds cams and sells the complete kit of cam, springs, retainers, seals and pushrods for the install. I picked up all the rest of the stuff from various vendors over several years. I have favorite vendors but it really depends on what parts.


----------



## 04Gto_573 (May 20, 2013)

Oh ok gotcha.Yea I want a set up that won't be to miserable for a dd. Ill look up the number or email to FT and contact them and see what they can do for my situation and price some things. I was looking at Summit for cam, mani and TB. But I found they have complete head kits. It comes with heads, cam, ect as a full package. Each package has a promised hp rating that they are saying your car will have once installed and tunes. I was looking at the 500rwhp kit..not the 515. They want $3, 200 for the complete kit. What do you think, would you mind taking a look at it??


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You aren't going to get a 500 RWHP "kit" for anything near that price. 500 RWHP is very hard and expensive to do with a LS1 even bolting on all the best. FI would be the only logical way to do that. I would not get it from Summit anyways. They and places like JEGS are good for getting mufflers and bolts and sundry things but aren't a go-to place for the good stuff at reasonable prices.


----------



## 04Gto_573 (May 20, 2013)

Oh ok gotcha, thank you for the info. I guess ill just find a few names of descent parts and go checl out the actual companies webpage.


----------



## 04Gto_573 (May 20, 2013)

Is the fast mani really worth the price? Ill go to FT websote and check out the cam packages that you had mentioned.


----------



## 04Gto_573 (May 20, 2013)

Oh and what is that Comp trunnion upgrade, I'm not sure what that is??


----------



## 04Gto_573 (May 20, 2013)

A co worker of mine that builds drag cars recommended a website call Texas Speed. He said they offer really good pricing and they have affordable Cam packages. I'm making a list as I go and ill post specs and what parts and brands I've chosen when I'm finished. Sometime today I'm going to contact them and see what they can do for my situation and what they recommend.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The trunnion upgrade replaces the pivot point of the rockers ith one that uses C clips to hold it in place. Sometimes the stock ones come loose and sends the needle bearings all over your motor. Texas Speed is good. They are a speed shop. I liked Ed Curtis as he is the place that actually specs, designs and grinds the cams and machines the heads. Maryland Speed has good pricing on headers. I'd pass on getting a catback. It's one of the biggest wastes of money that noobs usually do first. A FAST mani is a great albeit expensive upgrade to get a larger TB on there. You'll gain 15-20 on top of the base mods. Getting an engine to breathe well is always dealing with the biggest restriction in the path. Hinson Supercars is another good vendor for speed parts too.


----------



## 04Gto_573 (May 20, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the explanation. Ill have to look into that. Ill go to Maryland Speed and check them out and theor prices.Oh ok, ill probably pick up the Fast mani and I believe a 102mm Tb first off to get the ball rolling. Ill check out Hinso as well. After I did more upgrades I was going to upgrade exhaust, but I was just going to go with a good muffler and a full mandrel bent system for better flow.


----------



## darkostoj (Apr 3, 2011)

I was kicking around the idea of selling the drivetrain out of my 04 gto as a complete swap. Its a ls1/6 speed with a 76mm front mount.

I would say if you're planning on daily driver, nothing will ever beat or come close to forced induction. Making good power on a n/a motor means high compression, crappy idle, poor gas mileage, and in the end much lower power numbers. Just my .02


----------

